# RTV 900 which plow?



## madvetos (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking for plow setup for my 2009 rtv 900 that will not break the bank. I really like the warn system I saw but they do not make one for rtv 900 but do for the rtv 500.[I wish I knew why that is the case] thx for any help.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

madvetos;1308603 said:


> Looking for plow setup for my 2009 rtv 900 that will not break the bank. I really like the warn system I saw but they do not make one for rtv 900 but do for the rtv 500.[I wish I knew why that is the case] thx for any help.


Check out the Boss Plow for the Kubota 900 RTV.

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows

Plus, you can go to our YouTube link and check out some engineering video.

http://www.youtube.com/user/thebossplows


----------



## madvetos (Dec 15, 2009)

way too much money for me thx for the reply tho


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you concerned with price or cost? 

I would recommend either the Boss or Blizzard, as either of those will be the lowest cost plow for your RTV.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Dont forget, you get what you pay for, the boss UTV V plow is a fully funtional, self contained hydraulic plow....not just a blade hanging on the front with a winch to lift it and you have to manually angle it. We have one on our RTV900 and it is an awesome set up. We have a great price on the unit as well


----------

